# Faucet opens in both directions



## P Marage (Oct 11, 2009)

What would cause the faucet in my bathtub to run in both directions? 
There is a point where the water stops(not completely) but lately when I turn the tap all the way shut the water flow increases. Would it be the internal mechanism or would replacing the seal fix this problem? Any advice I thank you for in advance.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

P Marage said:


> What would cause the faucet in my bathtub to run in both directions?
> There is a point where the water stops(not completely) but lately when I turn the tap all the way shut the water flow increases. Would it be the internal mechanism or would replacing the seal fix this problem? Any advice I thank you for in advance.


normally there is a stop built into the handle that stops it from spinning all the way around. i'd bet that yours is broken. what kind of valve is it?


----------



## P Marage (Oct 11, 2009)

Waltec


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

One of the gaskets or seals or one of the moving parts inside is excessively worn.

A faucet of this kind typically has a rotating disk with a hole off center. The handle goes about half a turn maximum. When the handle is turned the disk also turns and the hole is either lined up with or not lined up with a hole in a stationary disk. should either disk itself or the gasket between the disks be worn, you can get the problem you describe.

Or the stop mentioned above, if broken, will result in this problem. In an extreme case the handle will rotate 360 degrees with the water turning off and back on full again.


----------



## P Marage (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanx for all your help guys turns out it was just a seal that seats way in the back of the piping was crushed. Replaced it and all is well again back at camp Marage


----------

